# superficie de maniobra interior (electricidad)



## hiladora

Hola,

¿Cuál sería la mejor traducción de la frase "superficie de maniobra interior" en inglés?  El contexto es:  "El Centro de Transformación Prefabricado es un Centro de superficie de maniobra interior."  Habla de electricidad.

Gracias por su ayuda.


----------



## fesemo

Yo soy electricista y no entiendo lo que quiere decir la frase ni en castellano. Quizás necesites ampliar un poco el contexto.


----------



## hiladora

fesemo said:


> Yo soy electricista y no entiendo lo que quiere decir la frase ni en castellano. Quizás necesites ampliar un poco el contexto.


 
La frase completa es: 
 
"El Centro de Transformación Prefabricado es un Centro de superficie de maniobra interior y utilización en redes de distribución eléctrica en Media Tensión (MT) hasta 36 kV, pudiendo contener hasta 2 transformadores de 1000 kVA con ventilación natural."
 
Yo creía que podía escribir solo la primera parte, porque a mí me parecía que es una frase completa, pero no sé lo que es un "superficie de maniobra interior".


----------



## fesemo

A eso me refiero, soy electricista pero tampoco sé qué es "superficie de maniobra interior". Supongo que se refiere a un pequeño centro de transformación prefrabricado con capacidad para 2 transformadores. Siento no poder ayudarte.


----------



## hiladora

Gracias por tu intento.


----------



## hiladora

fesemo said:


> A eso me refiero, soy electricista pero tampoco sé qué es "superficie de maniobra interior". Supongo que se refiere a un pequeño centro de transformación prefrabricado con capacidad para 2 transformadores. Siento no poder ayudarte.



He encontrado esto: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=424329

¿Es posible que "superficie de maniobra interior" es "switchboard" or "switchgear"?


----------



## fesemo

Es que equipo de maniobra encaja mejor, lo que no me cuadra es "superficie de maniobra". Así si podría ser "switchboard" como "cuadro de maniobra" o "tablero de maniobras" o switchgear como equipo, aunque esto último lo desconocía.


----------



## hiladora

fesemo said:


> Es que equipo de maniobra encaja mejor, lo que no me cuadra es "superficie de maniobra". Así si podría ser "switchboard" como "cuadro de maniobra" o "tablero de maniobras" o switchgear como equipo, aunque esto último lo desconocía.



Econtré una frase similar aquí (es de un otro documento):

"Descripción.

Los Centros de Transformación PFU, de superficie y maniobra interior (tipo caseta),
constan de una envolvente de hormigón, de estructura mono bloque, en cuyo interior
se incorporan todos los componentes eléctricos, desde la aparamenta de MT, hasta los
cuadros de BT, incluyendo los transformadores, dispositivos de control e
interconexiones entre los diversos elementos."

Eso me da mucha confusión, porque dice "Y" en lugar de "DE".  Es de http://repositorio.bib.upct.es/dspace/bitstream/10317/756/1/pfc2865.pdf


----------



## hiladora

hiladora said:


> Econtré una frase similar aquí (es de un otro documento):
> 
> "Descripción.
> 
> Los Centros de Transformación PFU, de superficie y maniobra interior (tipo caseta),
> constan de una envolvente de hormigón, de estructura mono bloque, en cuyo interior
> se incorporan todos los componentes eléctricos, desde la aparamenta de MT, hasta los
> cuadros de BT, incluyendo los transformadores, dispositivos de control e
> interconexiones entre los diversos elementos."
> 
> Eso me da mucha confusión, porque dice "Y" en lugar de "DE".  Es de http://repositorio.bib.upct.es/dspace/bitstream/10317/756/1/pfc2865.pdf



Eso aparece en el mismo documento:

"Las maniobras se realizarán en el siguiente orden: primero se conectará el
interruptor/seccionador de entrada, si lo hubiere. A continuación se conectará la aparamenta
de conexión siguiente hasta llegar al transformador, con lo cual tendremos a éste trabajando
para hacer las comprobaciones oportunas.
Una vez realizadas las maniobras de MT, procederemos a conectar la red de BT."


----------



## fesemo

En este texto se entiende mejor, se refiere a lo que imaginaba, una caseta transformadora. Cuando habla de superficie interior se refiere a que no hay ningún elemento en el exterior de la caseta. Todo el equipamiento de trabajo está situado en el interior.


----------



## estemero

hiladora said:


> Hola,
> 
> ¿Cuál sería la mejor traducción de la frase "superficie de maniobra interior" en inglés?  El contexto es:  "El Centro de Transformación Prefabricado es un Centro de superficie de maniobra interior."  Habla de electricidad.
> 
> Gracias por su ayuda.



Yo creo que la frase, aunque gramaticalmente correcta, está construida de una forma ambigua.

Por un lado se trata de un centro *de superficie*, es decir, no es subterráneo ni está suspendido de un apoyo, sino que se trata de una estructura cubierta y cerrada apoyada sobre el terreno.

Por otro lado, es *de maniobra interior*: a mi entender, se trata de un centro de transformación en el que la maniobra se realiza desde algún accionamiento que se encuentra en el interior.


----------

